# Starting Lineup



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Hornets Starting Lineup
So far, I think it would be:

Paul/Claxton/Snyder
Maccas/Smith/Snyder
Smith/Butler/Bass/Nachbar/Lynch
PJ Brown/West/Bass/Vroman
Magliore/Andersen/Lampe
:raised_ey


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

supermati said:


> Hornets Starting Lineup
> So far, I think it would be:
> 
> Paul/Claxton/Snyder
> ...


I think JR Smith is going to be a SG until he can prove he can rebound. Butler is 6'7 and long, he can shoot the three well so I see him as our starting SF after Byron tries out Lynch as a starter. I dont see Maccas as a starter. I think almost everyone might get a trial run at starters mintues but I think our lineup will settle to look like this by seasons end...


*Starters*

PG: Chris Paul
SG: JR Smith
SF: Butler
PF: Brown
C: Magloire

*Bench:*

PG: Claxton/Dickau?
SG: Maccas/Snyder
SF: Lynch/Nachbar
PF: West/Vroman/Bass
C: Andersen/Lampe


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I would have put Macas to starting line-up until we got Butler... Rasual can shoot threes and he have some NBA experience.

Starters:

PG: Paul
SG: JR Smith
SF: Butler
PF: Brown
C: Magloire
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bench:

PG: Claxton/Dickau*/Snyder
SG: Macas/Snyder
SF: Lynch/Nachbar
PF: West/Vroman/Bass
C: Andersen/Lampe

* if resigned


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Snyder is no PG, not even a 3rd string PG. 


I think Snyder will get the start. He's a tough scrappy player that would work well next to JR Smith. I'm just not sure if he's better than the other options. I think Butler could serve as instant offense off the bench, but I'm not sure where that leaves Nachbar. 


PG: Paul/Claxton
SG: JR Smith/Macas/Kirk Snyder
SF: Rasual Butler/Bostjan Nachbar/George Lynch
PF: PJ Brown/David West/Lampe
C: Jamal Magloire/Chris Andersen/Lampe


That's not that bad of a lineup. I think that's a big improvement over the roster at the end of last season, but star power is still missing, and it will take a couple of years for that. The Hornets now have a decent selection of wing players, and at this point I don't know how the minutes will pan out.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

'Sual I think will start, he has a pretty nice shooting form which I think will come in handy. Its good to see him in a system where he'll get some good time, cause with the Heat he got very little behind EJ and Wade


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Go DJ! said:


> 'Sual I think will start, he has a pretty nice shooting form which I think will come in handy. Its good to see him in a system where he'll get some good time, cause with the Heat he got very little behind EJ and Wade


I think people forget that when Caron Butler had a nice rookie campaign in Miami they were saying great things about the other Butler rookie in Miami also. Rasual Butler has a nice game and with some good minutes he can prove to be a nice steal...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Yeah, he just needs his shot and with the right team he could be somthing


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

There is not a shot that JR will be benched for Arvydas.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

HORNETSFAN said:


> There is not a shot that JR will be benched for Arvydas.


No one said there was...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

Snyder will get the notch at the 3

Rasual is a horrible defender


Snyder was picked BEFORE Jr Smith last year, he has big upsie, hes a solid player, he just needs time to devolop


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I think it's entirely possible that Snyder will get the minutes and Rasual Butler will eat the pine. Nachbar is due some minutes, so one out of those three isn't going to play much.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Regardless of what the wing situation looks like on paper, B Scott refuses to play George Lynch. He didn't get minutes over Nachbar or Vroman last year and he won't get them this year.


----------



## grumpyd (Sep 15, 2004)

Rasual is a horrible defender, truly terrible every time I have watched him play. He can really shoot the 3, he'd be a good spark off the bench. Big mistake to start him, unless Byron doesn't care about defense.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Snyder is no PG, not even a 3rd string PG.
> 
> 
> I think Snyder will get the start. He's a tough scrappy player that would work well next to JR Smith. I'm just not sure if he's better than the other options. I think Butler could serve as instant offense off the bench, but I'm not sure where that leaves Nachbar.
> ...





> I think it's entirely possible that Snyder will get the minutes and Rasual Butler will eat the pine. Nachbar is due some minutes, so one out of those three isn't going to play much.


Do you really think so, Koko? All of his off-court problems aside, Synder has shown very little. Granted, I didn't watch him much, but he didn't play much either. He seemed to lack basketball instincts when I did see him play. I only really saw aggressive defense out of him, and it wasn't very impressive D either. Butler, on the other hand, impressed me quite a bit in Miami. He's a terrific shooter and I think he'll get the start.


----------

